# Anyone know this stud? BCR Bills Blond Dude



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Thanks to Wallaby I've started investigating if PSSM might be part of Harley's problem. I know his sire is heavily foundation bred, which from my understanding makes PSSM more common. 

This stud seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth in 2009. I don't know if he died, was gelded, what. But I'd like to see if I can find out if he had any genetic testing done, or if his lines are common for anything?

He's not my horse, he's owned by my grandparents and I had a huge fight to get them to Xray him for navicular, which he doesn't have. So I need some more 'proof' before I can get them to test him for anything else. 

Harley's pedigree

Sunrise Charley Paint


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Unfortunately PSSM1 (and PSSM2) doesn't have a direct bloodline it can be traced back too. I know a few Appaloosa bloodlines that carry it but am not familiar enough with QH or paint ones.

Can you pull hair? I think Animal Genetics costs about$40 bucks to test for PSSM1 (it may be cheaper, you'd have to look.) All you need is some hair.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Ahh I wasn't sure if it was like HYPP where you only have to worry with Impressive bred horses. 

I could possibly pull hair, the issue of course being he's not my horse. I'm sure if I did it and he did test positive it would be WW3. Sadly my grandmother owns a horse to say she owns a horse. She doesn't want to spend money on him.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Rain Shadow said:


> Ahh I wasn't sure if it was like HYPP where you only have to worry with Impressive bred horses.
> 
> I could possibly pull hair, the issue of course being he's not my horse. I'm sure if I did it and he did test positive it would be WW3. Sadly my grandmother owns a horse to say she owns a horse. She doesn't want to spend money on him.


Can you spend money to test? You can send in hair and pay to test... My sisters did that to my mom's mare 2 years ago in an attempt to prove the mare was a dark bay not black. They surprised my mom for Mother's Day by giving her the test result, a heterozygous black with no agouti controller. She just fades really bad  

Knowing the source of a problem can make all the difference in knowing how to treat and/or reduce issues. Also knowing if it is a genetic problem can make all the difference if the horse in question is being used for reproductive purposes.


----------



## Anna_Jones231 (Sep 7, 2021)

I know this post is old from a couple years back but I know of this stud. He is my mare's Sire and am also trying to find more information on him and her Dam who is "Sail My Way".


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I am supposed to have a master registry coming on him from AQHA, it has just not gotten here yet. But, I did find a photo of the horse,


----------

